# Formula Selva R (2019 mit dual air)



## bbkp (19. Januar 2019)

hat jemand von euch mit dieser neuen version bereits erfahrungen gemacht un kann berichten bzw plant jemand von euch eine anschaffung ?
konnte bisher nur firstride berichte finden.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Ne, bisher auch noch nirgends zu kaufen gesehen. Es wird aber nicht so viel Unterschied zur S sein. Anstatt der Negativfeder halt ne Luftkammer, kannst also noch mehr einstellen. Denke sonst werden sich die zwei nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (19. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ne, bisher auch noch nirgends zu kaufen gesehen. Es wird aber nicht so viel Unterschied zur S sein. Anstatt der Negativfeder halt ne Luftkammer, kannst also noch mehr einstellen. Denke sonst werden sich die zwei nicht viel nehmen.


das stimmt sicherlich wenn man gewichtmässig dort ist wo die stahlfeder ihren bereich hat.
was ich aber leider nicht bin.....


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Dann ist die R Version natürlich genau richtig für dich. Für wieviel kg ist die Feder eigentlich ausgelegt? 70 bis 90 ?


----------



## hans7 (21. Januar 2019)

https://www.hibike.de/formula-selva...98044b39e49e7290018d5cb7124732da#var_21660032

Anscheinend kommen die ersten, auch wenn die hier die 29er ist


----------



## bbkp (21. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann ist die R Version natürlich genau richtig für dich. Für wieviel kg ist die Feder eigentlich ausgelegt? 70 bis 90 ?


keine ahnung. hab keinerlei angaben gefunden.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (24. Januar 2019)

@cosmic:
Bedeutet das, dass die Luftfeder jetzt einen lieferbar ist, zum Umrüsten?


----------



## CosmicSports (25. Januar 2019)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> @cosmic:
> Bedeutet das, dass die Luftfeder jetzt einen lieferbar ist, zum Umrüsten?



Zeitpunkt hierfür wurde uns etwa April genannt. Bisher sind auschließlich die kompletten Gabeln mit 2Air verfügbar.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## bbkp (14. Februar 2019)

ich haette die möglichkeit auch mit QR20 zu gehen da ich sowieso einen neuen laufradsatz benötige.
bin zwar ein schwerer fahrer, aber nicht unbedingt einer der überall durchshreddert.
inwieweit haltet ihr das für sinnvoll ?
ich wuerde es fuer ein wenig steiffer aber halt aus der norm sehen.
bin mir einfach nicht sicher was gschickter ist.
nabe wird eine dt240.


----------



## Joey12345 (14. Februar 2019)

Wenn du nicht der leichteste bist, dann finde ich die 20x110 Boost nicht die schlechteste Option..Denke auch, dass das künftig eventuell den normalen Boost ersetzen könnte. Zudem gibt es bei den 20er Naben fast immer mit anderen Endkappen die Möglichkeit auf 15er Achse umzubauen. Wie das bei der 240 ist weiß ich allerdings nicht...Bei Hope gehts ganz einfach...


----------



## bbkp (14. Februar 2019)

leider finde ich keine angaben ob ILS bei 20mm auch funktioniert bzw. wie die achse dann aussieht.
handbuecher auf der formula website sind leider uralt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (15. Februar 2019)

die formula website sagt aus dass es die 29er 130-160mm version dieser gabel auch mit 46mm offset gibt.
mein haendler und der cosmic sport katalog sagen dass es die 29er 130-160mm nur mit 51mm gibt.

existiert nun die 29er 130-160mm  mit 46mm überhaupt ? oder hat sie cosmic bloss nicht im programm ?


----------



## CosmicSports (5. März 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> die formula website sagt aus dass es die 29er 130-160mm version dieser gabel auch mit 46mm offset gibt.
> mein haendler und der cosmic sport katalog sagen dass es die 29er 130-160mm nur mit 51mm gibt.
> 
> existiert nun die 29er 130-160mm  mit 46mm überhaupt ? oder hat sie cosmic bloss nicht im programm ?



Die Gabel existiert, als der Katalog erstellt wurde, war es rein auf Nachfrage, inzwischen wird es die aber auch in Serie geben. Bei deinem Händler eine Bestellung dafür aufgeben und sie wird geordert, falls sie noch nicht auf Lager ist.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## bbkp (5. März 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Gabel existiert, als der Katalog erstellt wurde, war es rein auf Nachfrage, inzwischen wird es die aber auch in Serie geben. Bei deinem Händler eine Bestellung dafür aufgeben und sie wird geordert, falls sie noch nicht auf Lager ist.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


hurrah.danke. hab aber nich ein paar fragen:

was ist denn bei der  dabei? ie. welche cts und schaummstoff? oder kann man die ctscsich aussuchchen ? und 
brauch ich was extra um sie auf 15omm zu traveln?
rcc muss extra bestellt werden nehm ich an?


----------



## CosmicSports (6. März 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> hurrah.danke. hab aber nich ein paar fragen:
> 
> was ist denn bei der  dabei? ie. welche cts und schaummstoff? oder kann man die ctscsich aussuchchen ? und
> brauch ich was extra um sie auf 15omm zu traveln?
> rcc muss extra bestellt werden nehm ich an?



http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/selva-r/

Hier finden sich alle Informationen, gerne aber nochmal aufgeschlüsselt. Es kommt das CTS Tool, beide Öle, sowie ein weiteres CTS mit der Gabel. Die CTS sind rot und gold. Es sind Ersatzdecors dabei, sowie die Steckachse und ILS. Ein NeoPos Spacer ist bereits montiert, Werkzeug und Spacer zur Umrüstung auf 150mm sind ebenfalls an Board.

RCC ist optional.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## bbkp (8. März 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/selva-r/
> 
> Hier finden sich alle Informationen, gerne aber nochmal aufgeschlüsselt. Es kommt das CTS Tool, beide Öle, sowie ein weiteres CTS mit der Gabel. Die CTS sind rot und gold. Es sind Ersatzdecors dabei, sowie die Steckachse und ILS. Ein NeoPos Spacer ist bereits montiert, Werkzeug und Spacer zur Umrüstung auf 150mm sind ebenfalls an Board.
> 
> ...


so schoen wie hier zusammengefasst stehts leider nicht auf der formula page.
auf jeden fall danke fuer die zusammenfassung. bestellt hab ich jetzt.


----------



## Xayok (8. März 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> so schoen wie hier zusammengefasst stehts leider nicht auf der formula page.
> auf jeden fall danke fuer die zusammenfassung. bestellt hab ich jetzt.



Naja, das stimmt nicht, alle Infos sind dort vorhanden. Oben im Text und unten in der Übersicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (8. März 2019)

Xayok schrieb:


> Naja, das stimmt nicht, alle Infos sind dort vorhanden. Oben im Text und unten in der Übersicht.


hm. die dinge sind erklaert aber den genaue lieferumfang konnte ich nicht ausmachen. ob ich jetzt werkzeug und spacer zum umruesten bekomme oder das cts tool und beide öle konnte ich nicht ausmachen.


----------



## bbkp (26. März 2019)

habe gerade versucht ein handbuch für die gabel zu finden, leider ohne erfolg.
es gibt auch kein video wo das z.B. das traveln erklaert waere.
hat jemand so ein handbuch und weiss wo es zu bekommen ist ?


----------



## Irvine78 (27. März 2019)

Hab meine Selva jetzt mal getestet. Da bei mir das blaue und nicht das rote CTS im Zubehör war, habe ich das verbaut - Gabel läuft top. Einziges Manko ist, dass sich die Steckachse aufdreht. Ich dreh die schon gut fest zu, nach 1 - 2 Abfahrten hat sie sich aber schon wieder gelockert. Ich habe bislang den Schnellspanner drin gelassen, dann seh ich wenigstens, wenn sie sich gelockert hat. Beim nächstem mal zieh ich den ab, wäre aber schon komisch wenn das bisserl Gewicht reichen würde um die Achse zu lockern.
Die Versteller wirken leider auch etwas billig und wackelig, hätte man schöner lösen können in der Preiskategorie.

Setup hab ich momentan 85 PSI in der Positiv, 105 PSI in der Negativkammer, Fahrergewicht 95 kg, Compression 5 klicks zugedreht (von offen). Zugstufe eher schnell. Ist derzeit eher n Komfortfahrwerk fürn gschmeidigen Hometrail. wenns zur Sache geht, werd ich noch etwas mehr luft benötigen, denke die Angaben von Formula passen schon recht gut, dürften aber auf der straffen Seite liegen.


----------



## bbkp (27. März 2019)

welche selva hast du denn ? 
27,5 oder 29? 
und welches cts war denn dann bei dir original drinnen ?
und mit welchem federweg wird sie denn ausgeliefert ? und waren spacer zum traveln mit dabei ?


----------



## CosmicSports (28. März 2019)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> Hab meine Selva jetzt mal getestet. Da bei mir das blaue und nicht das rote CTS im Zubehör war, habe ich das verbaut - Gabel läuft top. Einziges Manko ist, dass sich die Steckachse aufdreht. Ich dreh die schon gut fest zu, nach 1 - 2 Abfahrten hat sie sich aber schon wieder gelockert. Ich habe bislang den Schnellspanner drin gelassen, dann seh ich wenigstens, wenn sie sich gelockert hat. Beim nächstem mal zieh ich den ab, wäre aber schon komisch wenn das bisserl Gewicht reichen würde um die Achse zu lockern.
> Die Versteller wirken leider auch etwas billig und wackelig, hätte man schöner lösen können in der Preiskategorie.
> 
> Setup hab ich momentan 85 PSI in der Positiv, 105 PSI in der Negativkammer, Fahrergewicht 95 kg, Compression 5 klicks zugedreht (von offen). Zugstufe eher schnell. Ist derzeit eher n Komfortfahrwerk fürn gschmeidigen Hometrail. wenns zur Sache geht, werd ich noch etwas mehr luft benötigen, denke die Angaben von Formula passen schon recht gut, dürften aber auf der straffen Seite liegen.



Bitte prüfe mal, ob eventuell ein Lager in deinem Vorderrad nicht ordnungsgemäß läuft, so dass die Achse von der Nabe verdreht werden kann. Bisher ist uns solch ein Problem nicht untergekommen, daher bitte die möglichen Ursachen einmal prüfen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Irvine78 (28. März 2019)

nabe läuft butterweich. heute beim fahren den schnellspanner abgezogen, achse bleibt fest. ich werd jetzt mal das gewinde entfetten und dann n tropfen loctite drauf machen. wollten den schnellspanner eigentlich schon in der gabel und nicht in der tasche haben.


----------



## Irvine78 (28. März 2019)

hab die 29er selva r mit 160 mm, goldenes cts war verbaut, blau war dabei, spacer zum traveln sind auch dabei. cts tool und die nuss ebenfalls. dann noch öl und kleinzeug. ob n neopos drin ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, hatte die luftseite noch nicht offen.


----------



## bbkp (28. März 2019)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> hab die 29er selva r mit 160 mm, goldenes cts war verbaut, blau war dabei, spacer zum traveln sind auch dabei. cts tool und die nuss ebenfalls. dann noch öl und kleinzeug. ob n neopos drin ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, hatte die luftseite noch nicht offen.


ok. danke. dh deine wurde als 160mm ausgeliefert.
hast du ein eigentlich handbuch dazubekommen ?


----------



## CosmicSports (28. März 2019)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> nabe läuft butterweich. heute beim fahren den schnellspanner abgezogen, achse bleibt fest. ich werd jetzt mal das gewinde entfetten und dann n tropfen loctite drauf machen. wollten den schnellspanner eigentlich schon in der gabel und nicht in der tasche haben.



Der Hebel dürfte auf das Freidrehen keinerlei Einfluss haben, wenn er eingeklappt und hinter dem Gabelholm sitzt, kann er auch nirgends hin.
Teile uns mit, falls da erneut Probleme auftreten sollen, gerne mit Bildern, auch der verbauten Teile.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## civiliaen (15. Mai 2021)

Hi! Ich rätsle gerade an der Einstellung der beiden Luftkammern rum - kann hier ggf. jemand  Licht in’s Dunkel bringen?

Folgendes Prozedere: Beide Luftkammern leer, dann zuerst die silberne Kammer befüllen (72 psi), dann Lockout zu, dann bronzene Kammer füllen (95 psi), dann Lockout wieder auf.

Wenn ich jetzt die Gabel ein paar Mal ein- und ausfedere und dann wieder den Luftdruck in der bronzenen Kammer messe, dann sind wir bei ca. 75 psi. Ist das normal?

In meinem Kopf macht sich gerade der Gedanke breit, dass zwischen den beiden Kammern ein Druckausgleich stattfindet. Geht das Bauart-bedingt? Ist es ggf. normal, dass ich beim Nachmessen nicht mehr den gleichen Druck messe?

Beste Grüße und danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (17. Mai 2021)

Hi!

Dass du beim erneuten Messen des Drucks in der bronzenen Kammer weniger Druck als eingestellt hast ist normal. Durch das Öffnen des Lockouts federt die Gabel etwas ein (ca. 1 cm - je nach Druckunterschied). Durch das Einfedern vergrößert sich das Volumen der Negativkammer und der Druck sinkt.
Umgekehrt steigt der Druck in der Positivkammer etwas an.

Außerdem ist die negative Luftkammer relativ klein und je nach verwendeter Pumpe wird ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil des Luftvolumens bereits für das Befüllen des Luftschlauchs "vergeudet".

Wirklich zuverlässig nachmessen kann man die negative Luftkammer also meines Erachtens nicht wirklich.

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## civiliaen (17. Mai 2021)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Das ist genau die Info die ich gebraucht hab'.
Beste Grüße, Christian


----------

